# Windows 10 - Information on compatibility



## Guillermo Navarrete (Jul 29, 2015)

Hello everyone,

Windows 10 will be released tomorrow and we expect that many of you intend to upgrade - especially because the upgrade will free from Windows 7 and Windows 8.

With the new operating system, Microsoft introduced many changes in regards to audio optimisations and lower latencies.
Also a new MIDI API is part of Windows 10.

We recommend that you *do not upgrade* to Windows 10 until final testing results are available as it might turn out that some Steinberg products need to be updated to ensure full compatibility.

As soon as we have more details on the progress, we will publish a knowledge base article about the subject.

Best regards,
GN


----------



## PeterKorcek (Jul 29, 2015)

Thanks for heads up


----------



## Reegs (Jul 29, 2015)

Thanks Guillermo. Looking forward to hearing what you folks find


----------



## Guillermo Navarrete (Jul 30, 2015)

Hello all, 

As promised here is the link to the Product compatibility charts regarding Windows 10: 

https://www.steinberg.net/nc/en/sup...lity-info-regarding-microsoft-windows-10.html

Best regards,
GN


----------



## playz123 (Jul 30, 2015)

Thank you, Guillermo. In other words, the most important products, except for Wavelab, are not yet compatible. I assume the chart will be updated again at some point in the future?


----------



## Guillermo Navarrete (Jul 31, 2015)

Hello,



playz123 said:


> Thank you, Guillermo. In other words, the most important products, except for Wavelab, are not yet compatible. I assume the chart will be updated again at some point in the future?



That is correct, as soon as we have more information the chart will be updated. 

Best regards,
GN


----------



## FriFlo (Jul 31, 2015)

I know, updates take as long, as they take. But, right now, I have a new computer, that I just built and nothing is installed on it yet. Would you say, I should install Windows 10 on it? I am not dependent on it, but I would like to get it ready as a reliable workstation by September. By now, those potential Cubase problems will probably be sorted out, right? I just don't want to install windows 8.1 any more, since 10 looks to be better already and has some quite promising stuff to be on the way.


----------



## Pasticcio (Jul 31, 2015)

FriFlo said:


> I know, updates take as long, as they take. But, right now, I have a new computer, that I just built and nothing is installed on it yet. Would you say, I should install Windows 10 on it? I am not dependent on it, but I would like to get it ready as a reliable workstation by September. By now, those potential Cubase problems will probably be sorted out, right? I just don't want to install windows 8.1 any more, since 10 looks to be better already and has some quite promising stuff to be on the way.



I haven't updated to Windows 10 myself, but I don't think it should take more than an hour to upgrade.


----------



## FriFlo (Jul 31, 2015)

Pasticcio said:


> I haven't updated to Windows 10 myself, but I don't think it should take more than an hour to upgrade.


I was talking about the time frame, to update Cubase to be 100% compatible, not the time to upgrade the OS.  I prefer to install the OS fresh (no update) and install all software and drivers from scratch. And I would like to spare me the PITA to do that all over again in a few months again. That is why I am asking, if it is recommendable to install Win 10 now, when you have a second PC with win8.1 to rely on. Actually, I just installed Windows 10 on that new machine and will try all software in the months to come. I want a very stable system and will take a lot of time to do it this time. LatencyMon already showed me, the realtime response is very good! Will report, once I find out more ...


----------



## dtonthept (Jul 31, 2015)

Hey FriFlo, what spec machine have you built yourself? Hope this isn't a thread hijack but I'd be interested to know what you put together, and your findings and tweaks with Windows 10.


----------



## kitekrazy (Jul 31, 2015)

Are you using the free version of 10. I think you have to do an upgrade install first since there is no serial number.


----------



## JohnG (Sep 6, 2015)

is PLAY compatible with Windows 10?


----------



## kitekrazy (Sep 6, 2015)

JohnG said:


> is PLAY compatible with Windows 10?



Read on the Cakewalk Forum there were some issue with iLok on the latest build of W10.


----------



## JohnG (Sep 6, 2015)

thank you


----------



## Guy Rowland (Sep 7, 2015)

Yes, thanks from me too. Looks like things still need a little longer to stabalise before going for W10. I did read on the Steinberg forum that MS claim to have fixed the underlying audio issues in a build last week, so hopefully things are getting better.

Manual updates and system restore ON will be essential when it's time to jump, even so.


----------



## SciFlyBoy (Sep 29, 2015)

I just bought a Win 10 system and plan on upgrading my Cubase to 8. Would it be wise to get the upgrade and play around with Cubase 8 and get familiar with in and wait for the next update so they say it's recommended? 

https://www.steinberg.net/nc/en/sup...lity-info-regarding-microsoft-windows-10.html


----------



## Zhao Shen (Sep 29, 2015)

SciFlyBoy said:


> I just bought a Win 10 system and plan on upgrading my Cubase to 8. Would it be wise to get the upgrade and play around with Cubase 8 and get familiar with in and wait for the next update so they say it's recommended?
> 
> https://www.steinberg.net/nc/en/sup...lity-info-regarding-microsoft-windows-10.html


Not sure what your question is - if I read correctly, you want to wait until compatibility sorts itself out before installing C8 on a W10 PC?

That's the safe route for sure. More and more people are YOLOing and updating their rigs to W10. I did so myself and have had no major issues pop up with C8, but with update issues like this, the results are often quite subjective depending on how your own rig is configured.


----------



## Bunford (Sep 29, 2015)

Ss


Zhao Shen said:


> Not sure what your question is - if I read correctly, you want to wait until compatibility sorts itself out before installing C8 on a W10 PC?
> 
> That's the safe route for sure. More and more people are YOLOing and updating their rigs to W10. I did so myself and have had no major issues pop up with C8, but with update issues like this, the results are often quite subjective depending on how your own rig is configured.


Same here. I was MEGA impatient and upgrade to Windows 10 Pro on release day. Since day 1 I haven't experienced any issues with Windows 10, Cubase or any of my plugins. All I can do is advise on my own experience obviously.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 6, 2015)

Just a heads up:
I run Windows 10 enterprise without any problems. It even seems that win 10 makes everything go smoother than before. At first Vienna Ensemble pro 5 used a lot of time loading up stuff, and it still does (but that's a Vienna problem, not Steinberg). Cubase 8.0.30 64bit is stable (so far). 

The funny thing is that I now run a buffer size at 256 where I ran 1024 on win7. Something good is up with win10 (I've read it's supposed to be a good match for DAW-environment)

Best
Ryan


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 6, 2015)

My midget porn flicks are all on USB sticks.
Windows 10 on my spare has been working well.
Bought pro even though I could have migrated for free.
Havent been online since registering it.
Had to run Scope DSP as admin to disable driver signing.
Only lost a few plug ins I dont use and those developers are no longer active.
Seems smooth but really didnt need to upgrade.
64 samples @ 48k/ 2.7 msec. Duplexxed is fine for me.

Do love the NVMe treats but those run great in 8.1.


----------



## JohnG (Oct 6, 2015)

is the coast clear with Windows 10 for:

Kontakt 5, VE Pro 4 and 5, PLAY?

I'm also using NI's Replika delay FX, but that is not a huge priority.


----------



## tokatila (Oct 6, 2015)

I have no problems with Kontakt 5 and PLAY. Actually Cubase is running better than in Windows 8.1.


----------



## JohnG (Oct 6, 2015)

thanks tokatila. Anyone vouch for VE Pro 4 and 5?


----------



## Ryan (Oct 6, 2015)

JohnG said:


> is the coast clear with Windows 10 for:
> 
> Kontakt 5, VE Pro 4 and 5, PLAY?
> 
> I'm also using NI's Replika delay FX, but that is not a huge priority.



I've been running Win10 since yesterday. 

VEP 5 works fine, so do Kontakt 5 & Play. the only problem for me is that loading up my VEP template used a lot more time then normal. But Cubase is running better then ever. 
I have asked about the VEP 5 problem on the vienna forum. would most likely get answer to that soon. I will update you! 

I'd say: go for it!

Ryan


----------



## JohnG (Oct 6, 2015)

chimuelo said:


> My midget porn flicks are all on USB sticks.



There is something both disturbing and funny about this.


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 6, 2015)

What's disturbing is the price.
Midgets are half the size of regular porn stars yet twice the price....

The midget star from golden gun and fantasy island was a big supporter of local talent in Vegas.
Always helped promoting conventions with way above scale prices for entertainment.
Sad he killed himself a few years back but even his funeral was an etravaganza of the arts as well as catered delicacies.

Didn't know he was big candy freak who loved M & Ms.
Guess which type of M & M was his favorite....?

"THE PLANE".......


Ankyu....


----------



## AR (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm eager to try out Win10, but unfortunately I'm about to finish a feature film and the next one is already in delay because of this one. That means; no upgrade till European Film Market is over. I can't afford to loose 1 day because of crappy compability. Though @tokatila nice to hear it's better performing.
@Ryan please don't compare Win7 to Win10 performance-wise. Of course Win10 will result better. Win8.1 would be a good comparison to Win10. I remember Win7 and Win8.1 overall performance. That was a huge step, although many say Win8 takes more RAM. It comes with a price  as @Hannes_F put it right. Why sell out for free? There must be a hint, no?


----------



## JohnG (Oct 6, 2015)

This privacy idea is important to some but it is derailing the thread. I suggest we consider a new thread titled, perhaps, "Windows 10 and Privacy." I would really like to know if it works with music; privacy is a separate issue.


----------



## Hannes_F (Oct 6, 2015)

You are right John, I moved it here (did not know what to do with chim's midgets though):
http://vi-control.net/community/threads/windows-10-privacy.48985


----------



## JohnG (Oct 6, 2015)

Thank you, Hannes.


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 6, 2015)

I am having no problems so far using Windows 10 Professional, with Cubase Pro 8, Kontakt 5.5 and VEPro 5.

Better than Windows 8.1

Although I am just a beginner with VEPro 5 as I only bought it last month so am not using it with thousands of Channels/Instruments/FX etc but yeah, Windows 10 (so far for me) is working well!


----------



## Ryan (Oct 7, 2015)

@AR: I had win 8.1 but didn't like it at all. I felt that win7 was better.
To topic: win10 is safe


----------



## JohnG (Oct 7, 2015)

Just for the fun of it, Microsoft downloaded 221 updates this morning before allowing me to see the little "update to Windows 10" icon. Took quite some time.

Not that I was able actually to update, but I have some kind of message that I will be able to at some future time.


----------



## apessino (Oct 7, 2015)

You are in a queue - if you got to have it now it is easy to do, just go to Windows update and start the download.


----------



## JohnG (Oct 8, 2015)

apessino said:


> if you got to have it now it is easy to do, just go to Windows update and start the download.



My current OS will only recognise 16 GB of RAM so I'd love to get it immediately. Not in Updates, unfortunately.


----------



## apessino (Oct 8, 2015)

JohnG said:


> My current OS will only recognise 16 GB of RAM so I'd love to get it immediately. Not in Updates, unfortunately.



Here: http://www.theverge.com/2015/8/1/9083501/microsoft-windows-10-update-download-how-to-guide


----------



## JohnG (Oct 8, 2015)

Just upgraded to Windows 10 and it does work with VE Pro v4.xxx (the one I have is 4.1.11889 sixty-four bit)


----------



## JohnG (Oct 8, 2015)

apessino said:


> Here: http://www.theverge.com/2015/8/1/9083501/microsoft-windows-10-update-download-how-to-guide



This works (and thank you) but....

WARNING: Microsoft's tech support told me that this is a clean install approach that will wipe your boot drive. It works, but be aware of what you're doing.


----------



## kitekrazy (Oct 10, 2015)

JohnG said:


> This works (and thank you) but....
> 
> WARNING: Microsoft's tech support told me that this is a clean install approach that will wipe your boot drive. It works, but be aware of what you're doing.



Some failed to realize there is no product key and uses your system as the product key. Also upgrading via Windows Update is not fool proof.


----------



## marklaukkanen (Nov 10, 2015)

Everyone seems to say that compatibility is fine with Cubase Pro 8. What about Cubase 7.5? I haven't upgraded to Cubase Pro 8 yet and would love to hear whether or not 7.5 works similarly well before going for Windows 10. Any experiences?


----------



## ChristopherDoucet (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm just curious, what are the benefits of going to windows 10? I use Windows 7 Pro and I'm trying to find a reason as to why i would upgrade. Thanks,

I mean for music purposes, not the basic features I've heard about.

Thanks


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 10, 2015)

I am also on 7 and am happy with it, very happy.


----------



## apessino (Nov 10, 2015)

ChristopherDoucet said:


> I'm just curious, what are the benefits of going to windows 10? I use Windows 7 Pro and I'm trying to find a reason as to why i would upgrade. Thanks,
> 
> I mean for music purposes, not the basic features I've heard about.
> 
> Thanks



There is no reason - as a general-purpose OS I think Windows 10 is easily the best MS has ever done (in fact, I think it is the best overall OS you can use today, period) but generally your DAW machine is just that... the machine that runs the DAW. In that instance having something with stable, proven drivers and compatible software is much more important than anything else.

Now, if you are running a DAW that supports touch (such as Studio One 3) or have one of those awesome new Surface Book laptops or another tablet/hybrid PC then Windows 10 is going to be enabling a much more evolved UX, even in the DAW. In blurring the line between touch, pen and desktop functions Windows 10 is ahead of anything else right now.

Another thing that Windows 10 supports which might become very appealing for DAWs is the "application exclusive" mode. This is meant primarily for games and won't really come into its own until DX12 is released, but the idea is that the OS goes into a much more "to the metal" mode where a single app is allowed to run. Basically it will turn your PC into a console - with the benefit that time critical applications (such as games or DAWs) won't have to contend for resources with other apps, enabling much more efficient data pathways for graphics, sound and input and a critical reduction of background spikes that can cause glitches, such as virtual memory spooling. 

Until then, unless your machine already came with it or you are using it as a general PC in addition to your DAW, there is no reason to move from Win 7 Pro to 10. I am staying with 7 for now, even if I use 10 on all my non-music PCs.


----------



## JohnG (Nov 10, 2015)

Why move to 10? Good question and I agree one needs a compelling reason to tamper with a working system. In my case, I had different problems on each of my PC slaves:

1. Had a Windows 7 OS that I'd been told was corrupted by someone who seemed to know; it has been giving me problems for-ev-er so I am inclined to believe. Runs better now than previously.

2. PC #2 had Windows 8.1 which I didn't like and which hadn't really settled down for me anyway, and 

3. PC #3 had Windows 7 64 bit but Home edition and thus couldn't take more than 16 GB of RAM; needed more.


----------



## ChristopherDoucet (Nov 12, 2015)

Very interesting. Thank you for the info!


----------



## kitekrazy (Nov 12, 2015)

JohnG said:


> Why move to 10? Good question and I agree one needs a compelling reason to tamper with a working system. In my case, I had different problems on each of my PC slaves:
> 
> 1. Had a Windows 7 OS that I'd been told was corrupted by someone who seemed to know; it has been giving me problems for-ev-er so I am inclined to believe. Runs better now than previously.
> 
> ...



Two old systems are running W10. I'm beginning to dislike 10 more because after an update it's screws up sharing between machines. Out of 3 W7 Pro systems, one machine would need to login to my W10 system which is odd. Try googling that for a solution. Network and connection sharing seems to get broken. Everything checked is there. The biggest mistake at one time was allowing the Insider Program to run. As one who use to make a habit of disabling system restore it's on religiously on every machine now.
You can still buy W7 Pro OEM licenses. One of the reasons W10 may be their last OS is authorization is done via the cloud or whatever. When people weren't willing to let go of XP there was some talk of running out of license keys.

Windows 10 will probably be fine eventually.


----------



## Udo (Nov 12, 2015)

A major Win 10 upgrade has just been released. Has substantial improvements, incl. performance (e.g. up to 30% faster load times).


----------



## tokatila (Nov 14, 2015)

If somebody missed this announcement; Steinberg products are now fully compatible with Windows 10 (if you have downloaded latest Windows 10 updates).

http://www.steinberg.net/en/newsandevents/news/newsdetail/article/steinberg-products-compatible-with-windows-10-3379.html


----------



## kitekrazy (Nov 15, 2015)

tokatila said:


> If somebody missed this announcement; Steinberg products are now fully compatible with Windows 10 (if you have downloaded latest Windows 10 updates).
> 
> http://www.steinberg.net/en/newsandevents/news/newsdetail/article/steinberg-products-compatible-with-windows-10-3379.html



Sad actually. Sony's Acid Pro 7 works in W10 and it hadn't been update since 2010.


----------



## kfirpr (Dec 23, 2015)

So how is Win 10 working to you? Would I see performance improvement in Cubase 8 if I'll update from 7?


----------



## AR (Dec 23, 2015)

Here's my experience with Win 10. I'm using a Haswell CPU. Previously had Win 8.1 with RME running smooth with Cubase 8.0.3. After succesfully upgrading to Win 10, I wasn't able to start Cubase 7.5 or 8 anymore. The vst3 bridge somehow did not translate from 8.1 to 10. Workarounds didn't fix it. So I had to clean install Win 10. After that Cubase run smooth. Though I had to re-install all plugins too, which was one week pain in the ass, and if I wasn't inbetween 2 projects I would recommend upgrading your OS either. So after 1 week of installing, googling out every blue screen (which were mostly incompatible drivers) I came to mind that the only benefit of having Win 10 to Win 8.1 is to have a clean registry and a less-mashed up OS drive 
Win 10 works pretty much the same as Win 8 with Cubase 8. I therefor composed a demo test with Ram hungry libraries like Sotto. Pretty much same CPU usage. Users of Win 7 will benefit of an upgrade to 10, which they already had if they jumped to Win 8.1 :/
All in all it's just a bad strike from NSA, CIA, BND and all the other companies that have 3 letters to spy on us presented to you in a box for free. Decide for yourself. Be aware. Be warned :D Big Brother is watching you :D

Merry Xmas to y'all


----------



## AR (Dec 23, 2015)

Here's my experience with Win 10. I'm using a Haswell CPU. Previously had Win 8.1 with RME running smooth with Cubase 8.0.3. After succesfully upgrading to Win 10, I wasn't able to start Cubase 7.5 or 8 anymore. The vst3 bridge somehow did not translate from 8.1 to 10. Workarounds didn't fix it. So I had to clean install Win 10. After that Cubase run smooth. Though I had to re-install all plugins too, which was one week pain in the ass, and if I wasn't inbetween 2 projects I would recommend upgrading your OS either. So after 1 week of installing, googling out every blue screen (which were mostly incompatible drivers) I came to mind that the only benefit of having Win 10 to Win 8.1 is to have a clean registry and a less-mashed up OS drive 
Win 10 works pretty much the same as Win 8 with Cubase 8. I therefor composed a demo test with Ram hungry libraries like Sotto. Pretty much same CPU usage. Users of Win 7 will benefit of an upgrade to 10, which they already had if they jumped to Win 8.1 :/
All in all it's just a bad strike from NSA, CIA, BND and all the other companies that have 3 letters to spy on us presented to you in a box for free. Decide for yourself. Be aware. Be warned :D Big Brother is watching you :D

Merry Xmas to y'all


----------

